# Alum Creek Spillway



## FishingSegs (Apr 17, 2016)

Any one have luck at Alum Creek spillway this week?


----------



## gahannafly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fished Friday evening into night-no luck-saw some muskie chasing bait but that was it.


----------



## gpb1111 (Feb 19, 2005)

Fished Fri evening 930-1130. Saw a musky and one eye caught. Lost a HJ12 on a musky, then left.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Fished this morning. Saw one guy with a few fish, saw one musky cruising but it didn't want to eat.


----------



## afellure12 (May 14, 2012)

Fished there the other day and caught 3 small catfish in an hour.


----------



## gch41 (Aug 5, 2015)

Fished there on Thursday evening and caught a muskie. Got a couple more hits but didn't land the others.


----------



## FishingSegs (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks all! I went Sunday morning between 830-11 but had no luck, only saw 1 Saugeye caught. I'll give it another shot this weekend.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Shoulder to shoulder?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Forget the spillway and fish the lake.


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

Not everyone has a boat


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Redoctober said:


> Not everyone has a boat


Don't need one boot leather express


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Redoctober said:


> Not everyone has a boat


Don't need a boat this time of year. I know of one guy that has caught and released a 44"r and a 48"r fishing from the bank in the lake. He doesn't even target them. lol


----------



## FishingSegs (Apr 17, 2016)

Very nice! With a boat, do you guys troll by the dam for Saugeye and Muskie?


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Redoctober said:


> Not everyone has a boat


I don't have a boat, and do pretty just fine. This is time year to walk the banks. What's great is once the bank fishing slows, time to wet wade.


----------



## FishingSegs (Apr 17, 2016)

Giving the spillway another shot this weekend. Anyone have luck this week?


----------



## Redoctober (Sep 18, 2014)

I went out during the week guy caught a nice saugeye on a twister tail with a minnow on it


----------



## CavemaNdisguisE (Jul 10, 2012)

I walked past it on Wednesday. It was very low at that time.


----------



## Andrew88 (Apr 24, 2016)

I like to fish


----------



## FishingSegs (Apr 17, 2016)

Anyone know if the gates are open at the spillway?


----------



## Jamesmac123 (May 17, 2016)

percidaeben said:


> I don't have a boat, and do pretty just fine. This is time year to walk the banks. What's great is once the bank fishing slows, time to wet wade.


Where do you fish from the banks? I've never been able to find a good bank spot


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

Park at a ramp and walk. Standing in one spot isn't the best strategy. Find the fish


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Heck try walking the face of the dam. Alum has massive amount of shoreline to explore.


----------

